# A small home theater - Dorm-style



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Upgraded system!



































*As you can see, went in to DIY. I built the center and rear speakers myself (rears first, bad finish).. I bought the front speakers used, for an awesome price, with new bass-units .. It's a ProAc look-a-alike, with the 18w-8530, but with a better tweeter (D2905/970000).. The center and rear speakers consists of Scan-speak aswell, apart from the tweeter ind the rears, which is wavecor..

You can look at the original post below, to see where i came from 
*

OLD POST:


Hello HTS!

First post

I finally finished my setup, in my tiny room. Comments are appreciated, especially on the Room Frequency Response! 

*Edit: If you have suggestions to improvements please tell me.. I don't really have more ideas..*

*HELP!: After buying new speaker cables, i recalibrated my system, and i lost my >20hz bass.. My response from 16-17 hz(look at the roomresponse below), is moved up to 20hz.. What can i do, to get it back? :/*

Infinity Primus 250/150/C25
SVS PC12-NSD
Denon AVR-1713
Homemade acoustic panels

Old stuff(stacked to the right of the TV):
H/K AVR 135
H/K DVD 22

Overview:
http://imageshack.us/a/img525/5743/24197402.jpg









Back:
http://imageshack.us/a/img803/3834/65351581.jpg









Sub:
http://imageshack.us/a/img822/6504/22183546.jpg









Room Response: Comment please!  Measured with Audyssey Mic: (boosted SUB)
http://imageshack.us/a/img201/236/89913725.jpg









If you noticed the cable under the TV(Left side): It's my old broken optical cable, i taped to the red-light limiter on the SUB - So i can moniter it all the time :T

The optical cable installation to the limiter light:









Cheers! - Jens Toft


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Working on fixing the pictures.. It worked fine in the previews :/

Edit: Any ideas? I tried the image uploader on this site, but i can't figure how to upload my own photos.. The [ img ]- way to do it, worked in my preview.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Room looks good nice way to use space


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yea, that's what everyone says when they see it


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

JensToft91 said:


> Working on fixing the pictures.. It worked fine in the previews :/
> 
> Edit: Any ideas? I tried the image uploader on this site, but i can't figure how to upload my own photos.. The [ img ]- way to do it, worked in my preview.


You need 5 total posts before your pictures will appear. There's a "post padding" thread around here somewhere that you can do some fluff posts to get your count up.


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay!  Well, this "Thank you for the information"-message will count as one


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The room looks great! 
On a side note, The measurement that you got using the Audyssey Mic is unfortunately going to yield inaccurate results as there needs to be a correct calibration file for it.


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The room looks great!
> On a side note, The measurement that you got using the Audyssey Mic is unfortunately going to yield inaccurate results as there needs to be a correct calibration file for it.


Thank you!  I'm really happy with it..

Are there any guides to do this correction? :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look here


----------



## drumslinger (Oct 27, 2009)

nicely done Jens.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice use of the space mate - really like all the DIY treatments! :T


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> Nice use of the space mate - really like all the DIY treatments! :T


Thank you! They were actually quite easy to make.. I will upload some pics of them being made later :T


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Making of DIY treatments:

They're pretty simple, with a frame sized a little bit smaller than the eco-isolation batts.. The fabric used to cover it, is the cheapest bed-sheet available in IKEA.. I wrapped it around, and nailed it to the frame..

They are excellent.. I noticed a huge diffence, already in the room, where i stored them..


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice room Jens, and great DIY treatments. The only suggestion I have is to maybe move the centre channel forward a bit so it won't be reflecting directly off the top of the surface it is on. 

Oh, and that was a smart idea to monitor the sub's LED.


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> Nice room Jens, and great DIY treatments. The only suggestion I have is to maybe move the centre channel forward a bit so it won't be reflecting directly off the top of the surface it is on.
> 
> Oh, and that was a smart idea to monitor the sub's LED.


I actually haven't thought of the reflecting surface in front of the center channel.. Thank you!

Yea, it's a great idea.. Actually mailed it to SVS about making the LED to an optical out port.. They liked the idea


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

After buying new speaker cables, i recalibrated my system, and i lost my >20hz bass.. My response from 16-17 hz(look at the roomresponse at first page), is moved up to 20hz.. What can i do, to get it back? :/


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks great!
Is it wise to have your kit directly behind the radiator??? Unless you don't have it on?


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

I haven't acutally thought of that! I just checked the temperature behind my receiver.. My apartment is small, and therefore easy to heat up - so my radiator is not hot enough to cause problems! 

By the way guys, i discovered the problem about my sub 20 Hz frequency response! The only door i have in my room, is to my bathroom - whenever that is just a tiny bit open, it cancels my 16,17,18,19 hz! I closed the door, and rechecked, and my sub 20Hz is now back on track! 
I can post pictures of the difference, if you are curious about what such a tiny detail can cause!


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

I edited the front page with upgrades.. Let me know what you think


----------

